

A New Publication  Highlighting Gamry EQCM 10M Available for Download - Gamry
http://www.gamry.com/news-and-announcements/general-news/publication-highlighting-gamry-eqcm-10m/

======
Gamry
The project entitled “Application of the combined electrochemical quartz
crystal microbalance and probe beam deflection technique in deep eutectic
solvents” uses the EQCM/PBD method for the first time applying to metal
deposition/dissolution processes in deep eutectic solvents. Collaborators on
this project include: A. Robert Hillman, Karl S. Ryder, Christopher J.
Zaleski, Virginia Ferreira, Christopher A. Beasley, and Eric Vieil.

